

Google Opens 'Classroom' to All Teachers - david_shaw
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2014/08/more-teaching-less-tech-ing-google.html

======
david_shaw
I saw a talk at a conference last week (BSidesLV) focusing on the technical
problems with educational technology. BSidesLV is a security conference, so
the talk was mostly focused on the privacy and security of student data, but
the message was clear: educational technology is (in general) poorly funded,
poorly secured, and, in many cases, poorly developed.

It's exciting to see Google Classroom going out into the wild, because (given
Google's track record), it will probably be none of those things.

